# Romeo and his favourite girl



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a few clips of Ollie trying to woo Pepper its his favourite thing to do  at least he was a gentlemen this time and not ringing the phone in her ear he was rather quiet which is a change for him


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awwww bless......and they walked off into the sunset together.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

that is too sweet  Silly Ollie, I don't think she is that in to him


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> they walked off into the sunset together.


I was wondering if anyone would notice that and you did....lol 



xxxSpikexxx said:


> I don't think she is that in to him


She is so NOT into him...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: What a dorky little cockatiel he is!! Poor Pepper having to put up with his antics!

PS: What was on the tv...?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He is so silly! I'm glad you got a video of them. It looks like at the end Pepper said, hey, are you coming...and then they walked off...lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> PS: What was on the tv...?


I am not quite sure...lol my 7 yr old was watching the family channel I think it was like life with derek or something like that  he watches all those show's hannah montana that so raven, corey's house etc etc...



Babyluv12 said:


> He is so silly! I'm glad you got a video of them. It looks like at the end Pepper said, hey, are you coming...and then they walked off...lol


She does that sometimes I guess she is so used to him following her she is like ok lets go now...lol


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hehe... oh Ollie, you have it so wrong ...
poor Pepper seems like she is trying to let him down gently


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe it's the fact that Pepper is pied just like him...


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

lol Babyluv!
Those two are a match made in heaven. Ollie is such a heart-throb.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Maybe it's the fact that Pepper is pied just like him...


hehe... I never even thought of that 



Mossybird said:


> . Ollie is such a heart-throb.


He seems to think so....lol


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

haha tiels seem to fancy most things but there own species!:wacko:!


----------

